# Thrift Store in Fleetwood?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to clear out some stuff. Does anyone know of a thrift store in the Fleetwood area?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i cant think of one just langley and then king george between 64th and 72nd.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't think of any in fleetwood, but there is the Salvation Army across from Willowbrook mall. We take our stuff to MCC in Walley across KG Blvd from Value Village.

Steve


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Canadian diabetes association (clothesline) will pick up.


----------

